# Help buying first Hardtail MTB



## Spartan (2 Nov 2010)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase my first MTB. Been looking all over the internet for ideas and researching components until now im completely lost. Ive narrowed my search down to three.

Cube Attention 2011

BeOne Chakra 2010

Cube Acid or Cube Ltd Team 2010

Ive put Acid and Ltd team together as I cant tell the difference.

While im looking for my first bike to both mainly cover longer distance sometimes on roads, easy pathways with the odd adventure in steeper tracks, I still cant rule out wanting to be a bit more adventurous if I really get into things. I still dont need it race, jump boulder or whatever else you guys get up to.

Im caught between the V brakes on the well kitted out BeOne and the need for disks on the others. I would hate to buy something that limits my experience for the sake of a few pounds more.

Any help would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Nov 2010)

All depends on your budget really but I had 4 years of fun in 2002-06 riding up to and at the "more adventurous" level you refer to, on a trusty Specialized that cost 300 quid with v brakes. Not saying Disc brakes aren't good but my guess is you could spend a lot more than you really need to have what you call "experience".

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55061

This one has front suspension that would be as good as that on the Attention but would be faster and more efficient on the road, while being hardy enough for easy pathways, steeper tracks and a bit of grime.

Stu


----------



## Cubist (2 Nov 2010)

I suppose the first question is what do you want to use the bike for.

I can speak with authority on the Cubes, as I have bought all three of the models you mention.
The Attention is a good value for money bike. It sits at entry-level pricing in other words it's a quality bike with good components. It has a reasonably relaxed geometry. The spec listed for the 2011 shows that it has Dart 3 forks, competent basic wheelset, basic crankset. They appear to have cut a corner or two with the Alivio components but bunged on an XT rear mech which is a bit of a marketing trick. 

Having said that the Attention is a bombproof starter bike which is upgradeable, has rack eyes and competent but basic forks. 13.1 kg is a very optimistic weight. That'll be the 16 inch without pedals I expect! 
My son has had an attention for the last two years, and we couldn't fault the build quality.
If you want a basic hardtail look no further, but that Dart 3 fork is a bit of a limiter. 

The Acid 2010. Same frame, same fork, better wheelset, better gear components, disappointingly same Dart 3 fork. Don't get me wrong, the Dart 3 is Ok, but it won't perform on the trailcentres or bridleways like a more expensive fork. Acids are great build quality again. I found them opnline cheaper than the Attention, so ther's your choice so far. 

Both the Acid and the Atention are reasonably relaxed. The frame has the rider sitting in the middle of the bike, not particulalrly stretched oout. Great trekking bikes. 

The Ltd series are fast, light XC race machines. They too have rack eyes and are loved by Europeans for trekking. It has a far more head down/arse up geometry. Lighter than the other two it has a double-butted frame, higher spec components, particulalrly the brakes and wheels, and tyres. The Ltd Comp has the Dart 3 fork, ruining the bike in my opinion. The next model up, the Pro has a much nicer Manitou Minute Fork, and I've found one on Ebay new for £720. That would be my choice so far, as long as you are prepared to accept it's a XC bike, 'cos I found I needed to become a lot braver to ride mine down steep rocky descents. It's fast on fire roads, but a wee bit twitchy on technical stuff. 

Forget V brakes at this price point. The hydraulic Hayes brakes on the Acid and Ltd are awesome.

All three Cubes will do what you describe. All three will be brilliant for bridleways and will tempt you try trail centres. If you can afford the Ltd Pro and be prepared to work with its racier set up, then that would be my suggestion. The choice between the other two is a no-brainer, the Acid is simply nicer for the small price difference.


----------



## gb155 (3 Nov 2010)

I have rode many MTB's

Giant Yukon 08, Gt avalanche expert, Trek 6300, Spesh Rockhopper and a Cube Ltd Pro.

Out if all of them the Cube is head and shoulders above the rest, the only issue with mine is it got wrote off on the second ride and I am still waiting for it to be replced, I can assure you tho, it will be by another Cube, either the same model or I am tempted to pay extta for a better model.

I rode up up 27% hills, over fields, down the canal tow path, everywhere and it was so sure footed, on the day I got hit I had done 16 miles all on road and I averaged just under 15Mph, the same route with my road bike I averaged just over 17Mph, so its fast too.


----------



## Spartan (3 Nov 2010)

Guys,

Your replies have been a fantastic help. Im going to Chain Reaction tonight to see if I can get a look at the Cubes. All the thinking is gone now so its down to what fits.

Thanks again and ill update tomorrow with what happened

Take care,

Mike


----------



## gb155 (3 Nov 2010)

Spartan said:


> Guys,
> 
> Your replies have been a fantastic help. Im going to Chain Reaction tonight to see if I can get a look at the Cubes. All the thinking is gone now so its down to what fits.
> 
> ...



Dont forget PICTURES :-)


----------



## Spartan (3 Nov 2010)

Well they dont have any of the bikes built so its pushed back until Friday. Another two sleepless nights!

Cubist just to be clear my choice now seems to be between:

Cube Ltd Team 2010 model reduced from £949 to £709

or 

Cube Acid 2011 model £728

I gave you the impression it was Acid 2010 instead of 2011. Guys at chain say the LTD is a much better bike. Just a bit worried about the riding positions between both. At least its either or now.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Cubist (4 Nov 2010)

Spartan said:


> Well they dont have any of the bikes built so its pushed back until Friday. Another two sleepless nights!
> 
> Cubist just to be clear my choice now seems to be between:
> 
> ...


The riding position can be adjusted using a different length or angle stem. I'd go for the Ltd. any day. £709 is an awesome price. Bite their hand off.


----------



## gb155 (4 Nov 2010)

If you dont get the Ltd for that price, I'LL SNAP Their hands off .......


----------

